# Any code breakers out there?



## sydro (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,
I need a 2.8 for a 2000 Passat 4motion. I know someone who has an engine for sale, but I am not sure if it will fit (or work) in my car. I'm looking for a direct fit. It is an Audi reman. The only making or coding that he could tell me is that it has a yellow bar code on it and it has the numbers; 078 100 0988x. Can anyone tell me what that means or if it will go directly into my car? Thanks for reading and any help.


----------

